

Social Engineering and the Cold Call  - pressnow
http://seattle.toorcon.org/2011/conference.php?id=27
What could possibly be worse than making a cold call? Socially engineering someone through a phone line can have the same effect as talking to a chat-bot if you don’t know what you’re doing. You’ve got to be sly, intuitive, and able to turn on a dime. Mike Ridpath and Matias Brutti will take you through the ins and outs of getting away with the information you want. By taking a look at the psychology and sociology behind socially engineering in a cold call, they’ll let you in on the secrets of what ruses work with men versus women, play a few (sanitized) successful calls, and share techniques and tactics that have worked for them on over 100 engagements. You’ll never talk on the phone the same way again.<p>Mike Ridpath and Matias Brutti
Mike Ridpath is a Security Consultant with IOActive and possesses some unique talents—there are those that say Solomon, in his infinite wisdom, bestowed the knowledge of security on Mike. In all honestly, it was probably the years he spent in a think-tank, soaking up information from geniuses near and far. Luckily for us, some of it stuck and he currently works with some of IOActive's platinum-level clients on network and application penetration tests, PCI compliance, and social engineering engagements.<p>Matias Brutti is a Senior Security Consultant at IOActive, where he brings his hardcore Argentinian love of hacking and applies it with a smooth hand. A man of class, when he’s not using his intimidating mental prowess on the job, he likes to kick back with some Ghost in the Shell, a nice Malbec, and only the finest sushi. At IOActive, Matias performs penetration testing, identifies system vulnerabilities, and designs custom security solutions for clients in software development, telecommunications, financial services, and governmental agencies. Not really.
======
pressnow
This is going to be an awesome talk. I have been following these guys on
twitter. Although I don't have a challenge coin to make it to the talk I would
hope those that do can report here how the talk went.

<https://twitter.com/ridpath> <https://twitter.com/freedomcoder>

